#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Вводная лекция путешествующего учителя

## Vadimko

Дорогие друзья!

Латвийский центр линии Карма Кагью приглашает на вводную лекцию путешествующего учителя Петрушкевичуса Мантаса, лекция состоится 9-го марта, начало лекции в 20:00.

Адрес центра - Межа 11/13 кв. 1.

До встречи!

www.buddhism.lv

----------

